
Theory of the All-or-Nothing Marriage - djshah
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/09/we-expect-way-too-much-from-our-romantic-partners/541353/?single_page=true
======
projektir
I definitely do this in my own relationship... never been great at a diverse
social portfolio.

I think, ultimately, your relationship partner should be someone who makes you
happy, and perhaps it's really best to leave it at that. You certainly do not
need a partner to accomplish personal growth, so there's no particular reason
to pile that on them.

